# London (UK) IMATS 2009



## vocaltest (Aug 10, 2008)

Yay! I'm just about to book my tickets! Who's going?
I'm so excited. It'll be my first time going! Anybody been before? Whats it like? 

Also booking my Birmingham Clothes Show tickets, anybody been before? Is there make up as well as clothes?

*edit*
heres the website..

IMATS London 2009


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 10, 2008)

Ohhh I've never been before but now I really want too!!

I went to the Clothes Show last year. The fashion show was really good, and we had front row seats! The clothes stalls can be a bit dodgy, a bit market-ish and lots of the same sort of stalls selling almost the same things. There are a few great stalls mixed in though, just depends on your style really. There were a few cosmetics stalls but I think mainly selling discounted skincare.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 10, 2008)

ooh how exciting!! i can't wait to go, i've never been before. are the clothes real expensive?? 
i'm going to so many beauty/fashion shows within the next few months, so good! i'm going to salon international with my work in october as well, can't wait for that!

IMATS London 2009
thats the website for the show, it looks amazing. i can't wait for it. hopefully lots of specktra ladies will be there!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Ohhh I've never been before but now I really want too!!

I went to the Clothes Show last year. The fashion show was really good, and we had front row seats! The clothes stalls can be a bit dodgy, a bit market-ish and lots of the same sort of stalls selling almost the same things. There are a few great stalls mixed in though, just depends on your style really. There were a few cosmetics stalls but I think mainly selling discounted skincare._


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmm, no not really. Brands like, Caprice Lingerie, Juicy Couture, David and Goliath, Forever Famous, Criminal... were all cheaper than they'd retail at in stores. 

Just went on the website and noticed it's moving to the ExCel Centre! Hadn't realised at all, think I'll go again this year. 

Have you heard anything about a music act for this years show (Shayne Ward last year!!)?

And thank you for the IMATS website, looks great... hope I can find someone to go with me... I can't say as my friends are as make-up obsessed as me!!!


----------



## seabird (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm hoping to go to imats too, i heard a rumour that at the mac stand you can sign up for pro card without being in the industry. i'm not sure if it's true, but i'm definitely hoping so! does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

i really wanna go to this IMATS thing, and yeh seabird im sure there is a MAC stand where you can get the pro card without being in the industry. (vanessa from nessasarymakeup beauty blog went this year and mentioned people were getting pro cards)

maybe us UK specktra ladies could all go or something?  
none of my friends are really interested in makeup like i am so they would be bored


----------



## seabird (Aug 11, 2008)

ooh that's really exciting! i think i'm defo going to go then. we could also incorporate it into a specktra uk meet as you mentioned? luckily for me my best friend would come with me as she's into make-up like i am but i can imagine a meet being very fun


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 11, 2008)

Omg I would love to go to this :O same with me to none of my friends are into make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I live in scotland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why cant these things be in glasgow


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

we hardly have anything like that in the north east either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'd probably get the train to london from newcastle... im sure it would come from up scotland too


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 11, 2008)

If any scottish specktra ladies wants to go I will happily get train/plane down with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 11, 2008)

i really want to go to this! how and when can we buy tickets??


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

the tickets are on the website (posted near the top of this thread) trollydolly


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah i heard that too but it wasn't London it was Los Angeles, not sure if it'll be the same here, hope so! 

i don't know whether to go for the whole weekend or not. theres different speakers each day but i don't know whether it'll be more or less the same, prob will haha. 

i can't wait. its at alexandra palace too which means it'll be massive! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i'm hoping to go to imats too, i heard a rumour that at the mac stand you can sign up for pro card without being in the industry. i'm not sure if it's true, but i'm definitely hoping so! does anyone know anything about it?_


----------



## seabird (Aug 11, 2008)

i think i'm going on the saturday, staying over night and going shopping on the sunday to selfridges, mac pro etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might as well make a weekend of it.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i think i'm going on the saturday, staying over night and going shopping on the sunday to selfridges, mac pro etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might as well make a weekend of it._

 
thats what im thinkin of doing, but i only live 45 mins drive from london so i dont know! i'm going to mac pro in a couple of weeks and this time i'll actually have money! yay for payday!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

if i was to go i dont know which day to go... is everyone going to the saturday one?


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_if i was to go i dont know which day to go... is everyone going to the saturday one?_

 
i'm not sure yet, i work saturdays but i can obviously book holiday off, i reckon the saturday will be SO busy... i was aiming for sunday but even if it is busy on the saturday, i reckon the atmosphere will be pretty good!


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't know my timetable for uni yet so I don't think I'd be able to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's my final year so I can't really miss anything. I'll go in 2010!


----------



## User49 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ooohh I'd LOVE to go to this! :0)


----------



## user79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Did anyone go to this last year? Are the prices of the items adjusted to the UK market (ie marked up)? I was thinking of going to this but if everything is going to be super expensive and all in pounds, I might not...


----------



## Jot (Aug 12, 2008)

Ohh this looks cool - would be great to combine with a specktra meet. Seems like loads of us that are interested are up north! typical


----------



## icekap1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Ooohh I'd LOVE to go to this! :0)_

 
Why dont you ask your ROM if you can attend as part of the MAC team?
A couple of girls from my counter went this year to 'work' at the MAC stand.. PM me if you want to know more.  

I'm planning on going


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 23, 2008)

ooh we have our own IMATS! saw vanessas blog and was so jealous! lol 

dont you have to be in the industry to go though? like have a makeup or beauty related profession?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_ooh we have our own IMATS! saw vanessas blog and was so jealous! lol 

dont you have to be in the industry to go though? like have a makeup or beauty related profession?_

 

nope, anybody can buy tickets
there will be tonnes of makeup artists etc. attending because to be honest i don't think many people like us would go lol i really wanna go but i think i might wait abit to buy a ticket, i will probably be going on my own


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 24, 2008)

I really wanna go, but I'll need to see what my uni timetable is like.  Like Luceuk, I'll be in my final year so can't really bunk off lectures.  And then I'd need to find someone to go with me!  I don't really have any girly mates I could take.


----------



## nazia (Aug 24, 2008)

Oooh I've never heard of this! I'd LOVE to go, but like a few of you, I don't know anybody who is so into make up, like me. 

Maybe I'll be brave and just go by myself!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

i think it would be good if those of us who have noone to go with, go together.. it would be like a fun specktra meet up


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 24, 2008)

I have no-one to go with... in fact most of my friends and family have no idea how much make up I own, they just wouldn't 'get it' lol! My bf is very patient but I don't think he'd be up this! So count me in if we all fancy meeting up there.


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm up for a meet up there.  Even if I do find someone to go with it won't be a fellow makeup enthusiast, so it'd be good to hang around with people who understand it a bit more!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 24, 2008)

I plan on going with another Specktra member... who all is going?  Are we doing a meetup there?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

i think im going, but i won't be buying a ticket for a while yet just to make sure


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 24, 2008)

I have just seen this and am definitly going to go, I will be by myself as most of friends don't get my obsession. I don't think £53 is too expensive either. I will be up for a meet up, as i'll most probably be on my own.


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, I'd be up for meeting some other make up obsessed people! Although considering where we're going I'm sure there'll be quite a few around!

I'm probably going to try and make it for the Saturday, so lets see if we can organise something!


----------



## user79 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Did anyone go to this last year? Are the prices of the items adjusted to the UK market (ie marked up)? I was thinking of going to this but if everything is going to be super expensive and all in pounds, I might not..._

 
Can someone answer this question, if they know?


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2008)

I want to go but I don't know if I'll be ready by January 24 and 25th + the exchange rate in this climate is pretty rough on the American wallet.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 26, 2008)

Allready got my ticket and hotel booked for saturday. +) Who else is in?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 26, 2008)

Me me me... haven't booked my ticket yet though!!

Julia - Sorry I have no idea, never been before!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

has anyone or is anyone planning to buy the advanced ticket? or just the normal one


----------



## Moxy (Aug 28, 2008)

Ohhh this sounds like tons of fun! My bf and I haven't made plans yet if I'm coming to UK in Jan or if he's coming to Slovenia, but now I'm thinking I should go to UK and treat myself with this as well. 
Gotta look more into it, thank you all the ladies for info and links about the event!


----------



## nongoma (Aug 29, 2008)

If anyone from the north east is planning on going im willing to make a whole weekend of it. Definitely planning on going...i think it would be a bit much for my girlfriends and i think my husband might think its too much for him too! im all for making new friends!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't booked my ticket, but i'm going


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

nongoma: im in the north east 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from hartlepool
im not sure if im going yet i just need abit longer to decide and whether or not i'll have money because im looking for a job atm


----------



## Mandypaul (Aug 31, 2008)

ooh sounds really good, i would love to go, i have relatives who live not to far from london so could save money staying with them


----------



## JustDivine (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Can someone answer this question, if they know?_

 
Everything is in British pounds and according to the UK rrp....discounts will be off the UK rrp. I dont see why it would be any different.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for this post! I have decided to brave it and go alone.

Though for some reason it won't work when I try and book tickets?!


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 3, 2008)

I am trying to get my MUA friend to come with me!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 5, 2008)

OKay bigggggg shout out here!!

Im getting a nice big hotel room for the nights of the 23rd-25th. If anyone needs to crash they are more than welcome =) It will be in Central London.


----------



## nongoma (Sep 6, 2008)

Glam8babe: I'm looking for a second job as well to fund this unhealthy addiction of mine! Boots is hiring at the moment for christmas temps....in fact they seem to be hiring all over the place!!!! My mom lives in london, got many mates down there so accomodation wont be a problem. Just gotta make sure im financially able to buy what i want when im there! (anyone wanna give me a £5k loan?!?!?)


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 6, 2008)

Im having to get another student loan soon! To pay off my old one with a lower interest. =) And then I have a bit left over for MAC. Arghh its hard juggling finances about!


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 24, 2008)

has anyone bought the tickets yet? i want to get one normal and one student but im a bit confused on how the payment and shipping stuff works. 

any help?


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 26, 2008)

I have my uni timetable through, and it looks like I will be able to go!  I can't wait!


----------



## Akhirah (Oct 13, 2008)

I was not planning on going until i saw that MUFE will have a stall there, im so excited now i have been lemming the new HD line.


----------



## amber_j (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn't realise members of the public could go to the London IMATS. I'm in too! Will wait for more class info before I buy a ticket. I love makeup, but probably not so much as to trek to Ally Pally 2 days in a row from South London. I need my sleep at the weekend!


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 15, 2008)

oooooooh im so tempted to go, will prob be skint after christmas though!!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 15, 2008)

im not sure if i still wanna go!
maybe if i have money


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going, I'm already saving money for buying stuff for my kit there! MUFE and MAC in one place...you know I'm gonna be broke after this. 

I'll be at the clothes show live in Birmingham too!

If anyone recognises me, be sure to give me a yell :]


----------



## user79 (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone bought their ticket? It's kinda expensive! Sheesh....

I'm still really thinking of attending...depends on a few factors though.

BTW if anyone is going I'd recommend go on Saturday, I'm sure products will be selling out by Sunday!!


----------



## amber_j (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^Thanks for the advice. 

I'm waiting to see which classes/workshops they hold on which day before I buy my ticket. I can only do one day as it's a bit of a trek for me from where I live.


----------



## emmy282 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi! I'm a bit of a lurker so most of you won't know me...
I would looove to go, but like MissChievous says, it's quite expensive... Also, none of my friends will go with me, and as I'm in Spain I'd have to book flights and everything... And I know that if I go, I'll spend a bomb!!!
Do you all think it's worth going?


----------



## Esperanza (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmy282* 

 
_Hi! I'm a bit of a lurker so most of you won't know me...
I would looove to go, but like MissChievous says, it's quite expensive... Also, none of my friends will go with me, and as I'm in Spain I'd have to book flights and everything... And I know that if I go, I'll spend a bomb!!!
Do you all think it's worth going?_

 
My SFX teacher told me that the Trade Show is an amazing event (he went there 2 years ago), but it's really expensive for just a week-end. I really want to go, I was sooo disappointed last year because I've missed my idol, Rick Baker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I know I'll be working on the 24th, and booking tickets and a hotel room will be definitely too much for me. I'm really frustrated.


----------



## user79 (Oct 31, 2008)

easyjet.com has pretty cheap tickets to London! If you can find a place to stay for free and then just commute to the event, it should be a lot more affordable. If you're really low on cash and can't afford a hotel, staying at a youth hostel is another option (I do this a lot when I travel in Europe!) But still, the £ is expensive for most people and also the price for transportation, spending money, etc...

I just think the entry ticket is a bit...over the top!


----------



## user79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_^^^Thanks for the advice. 

I'm waiting to see which classes/workshops they hold on which day before I buy my ticket. I can only do one day as it's a bit of a trek for me from where I live._

 
It's listed on the site I think:

IMATS London 2009

IMATS London 2009


----------



## emmy282 (Oct 31, 2008)

I def. want to go! Been looking at flights, and they're not that expensive at the moment, plus I have somewhere to stay in London so thats not a problem. I wonder if a spanish uni card is valid student ID?


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 31, 2008)

^ I think discount etc for students in the UK only apply to UK citizens.

If anyone is planning on a bunch of your friends going, contact IMATS before you book. They *might* give discount for large groups as many places do.


----------



## Pythia (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, I'd love to go to this. Would have to fly in from Dublin and fly out again the same day. Are many other people going it alone?


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2008)

If I went I'd go alone. But I don't have a problem with that, I've traveled on my own lots before. But if people are going, a meetup could be arranged to meet other Specktra ladies.


----------



## amber_j (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It's listed on the site I think:

IMATS London 2009

IMATS London 2009




_

 
Those are the classes from last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully the list will be updated this month.

I'll be going alone, but am totally up for a Specktra meetup if I'm there on that day


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 3, 2008)

^ Ditto that! I'd be with a bunch of people too, so if you're going alone let me know and we'll adopt you for the day


----------



## GemsMaquillage (Nov 17, 2008)

I am going on the Saturday! Booking my ticket next week and meeting up with some girls from youtube, I haven't really posted on here at all but would be lovely to meet some new people! I REALLY hope you can get a mac pro card! Eeeek!


----------



## aeni (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm applying for the competition just so I can. If not, there's always LA and Australia.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Nov 19, 2008)

I might be going with a few girls from my make up course. Ill look out for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## emmy282 (Dec 8, 2008)

Soooooo... Who's definetely going?? I've booked the flight, but I can't decide whether go or not!!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm now going to be in Belfast that weekend so can't go


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow im new to the whole make up thing -  i have a fair mac collection going and love experimenting. I love trying out looks that people post on here and getting new hints and tips from you guys.

I would love to go to this show as i only live 30mins from alexandra palace but if anyone has been before would you be able to tell me if it is very judgemental as i am only just trying new things with make up i would hate people to look at mine and say omg what is she wearing or something. I know i sound so paranoid but u can't help wondering.

will have to conserve money though as i get paid on the monday the 26th !!!!


----------



## aeni (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lynzi-t* 

 
_I would love to go to this show as i only live 30mins from alexandra palace but if anyone has been before would you be able to tell me if it is very judgemental as i am only just trying new things with make up i would hate people to look at mine and say omg what is she wearing or something. I know i sound so paranoid but u can't help wondering._

 
No.  This is a professional show that is open to the public.  Now if you look like Hatchet Face from Crybaby people might mentally think something but they won't say anything.  Or will thing it looks cool.

The only way it's judgmental is if you bring your portfolio and start showing it to the MUAs there.  So take some cash and go on a spending spree!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 18, 2008)

So shall we make a list of who is going?


----------



## aeni (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll be there.  Check me out at the FX competition that Sunday!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_So shall we make a list of who is going? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to see if I can get there for Sunday afternoon if I can find a cheap early morning flight from Belfast.


----------



## emmy282 (Dec 20, 2008)

I _think _I'll be going on the Saturday... *fingers crossed*


----------



## emmy282 (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone know what kind of a discount you get on the stuff at the show?
Also, I just checked the web site again, and MUFE isn't showing up as an exhibitor any more! I new it was too good to be true...


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I'm going to see if I can get there for Sunday afternoon if I can find a cheap early morning flight from Belfast._

 
I can fly over from Belfast with you, its where I will be coming from too! PM me!

We should all have "Specktra forum" t shirts made so we can meet up! With our usernames on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then we can get a group pic! LOL!


----------



## aeni (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmy282* 

 
_Does anyone know what kind of a discount you get on the stuff at the show?
Also, I just checked the web site again, and MUFE isn't showing up as an exhibitor any more! I new it was too good to be true... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Normally 20-30% depending on the vendor.  You can email specific ones to find out before hand.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 5, 2009)

Iam def going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Iam going with ones from college, we study makeup so its going to be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will look out for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 6, 2009)

this has probably been asked but... you know the student tickets? i haven't got an NUS card so do you reckon they will accept my university card??


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_this has probably been asked but... you know the student tickets? i haven't got an NUS card so do you reckon they will accept my university card??_

 
I think that will be okay, I havent got a NUS card either, just the college card. I think as long as it has picture name etc it should be okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jan 6, 2009)

I just booked my ticket and hotel, I'm going on both days. 

I'm going to london with friends but they aren't coming with me to the imats show. I'm just meeting them afterwards for a night out. So if you see me there say hi!!

I'm really excited now, I don't really know what to expect.

How much spending money are people thinking of taking????


----------



## shinypixiedust (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm going! Coming from way up north so travelling down on Fri night and will hopefully find my way there Sat morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've yet to make travel & accom arrangements so lets I hope I'm left with some spending money (Emeraldjewels - I'm taking my cc - lets leave it at that lol!) Kayte - sounds like a Specktra henparty!! A meet & groupshots would be fun though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How many people have bought their tickets? xxx


----------



## amber_j (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think I'll be able to get there in time. I'm taking a noon flight from Belfast (it's my friend's birthday so I know I won't be able to get up for an earlier one) and will probably get to IMATS for the last couple of hours if I'm lucky. Really want to see and meet everyone though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will anyone be staying til the end on Sunday? Will there be anything left to buy???


----------



## shinypixiedust (Jan 11, 2009)

When I get a bit of time in the week I'm gonna try & compile a list/ arrange a meet if possible. Amber- my guess is most people are going Saturday (including myself) but there is a big list of names on here so we shall find out who's going when 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry you will miss the majority of it - hope you can still make it! xx


----------



## User49 (Jan 12, 2009)

I got my tickets! Going on the 25th!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm hoping to go (I've been before) but am not sure which day or whether I'll do both days.  I need to study the seminar programme to decide.


----------



## amber_j (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I got my tickets! Going on the 25th! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Yay, another Sunday person!


----------



## emmy282 (Jan 23, 2009)

Just popping in to say that i hope all you lovely ladies have a great time tomorrow (and on Sunday!).
I won't be able to go after all, have to stay in Spain and work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I expect loooads of photos so that I can see what I've missed out on!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 23, 2009)

Having just decided to enrol in ice skating classes,  I really need to save my money at the moment so won't be along to IMATS unfortunately.  Next year I'll hopefully be working again and will make it.


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 23, 2009)

i'm gonna beg my mum to borrow some money so i can go on sunday. at the moment, i can't go. if it was next week i could, i get paid on thursday


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow with my friend and am broke after my recent visit to NY so will banking on bagging freebies all day!!!!!!!!

We just came bk from Ally Pally (I can see it from my bedroom window) cos my friend had tickets for today's show but arrived bk from DC this morning and was shattered. We went to ask if we could swap the tix for tomorrow's show instead - which was a-ok with them. Thankfully!

Looked like there was a really good turnout.

For those who went today, what freebies were on offer and which stands did you see?


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 24, 2009)

ohh man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just saw someones post on mac lj and they've giving out pro cards. i'm begging my mum to lend me money but she won't *cries*. anyone wanna sign up for a pro card for me? lol


----------



## melliquor (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh man... wish i was going.  I would kill for a pro card.


----------



## makeupmadb (Jan 24, 2009)

Ditto, I wish I could've gone. I want a pro card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Laura (lollipop26) on twitter said the pro discount is 35%
Hope some of you get to go tomorrow who haven't gone today!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 24, 2009)

OMG!!! 

I need to get my hands on a Pro Card tomorrow!!! I can't bloody wait now!!! How will I sleep tonight?!!


----------



## emmy282 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh no... Don't tell me they gave out PRO cards... Sooooo jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hate my job!!!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm back...and now the proud owner of a MAC PRO card - feel free to hate me right now!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































:y  ahoo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just had to pay £25 and got a temp one to use til the real one comes through in about 4 wks.

HUGE thank you to my girl, and fellow Specktrite MissVirtue for giving me her spare ticket (after her friend dropped out) and saving me from passing out at the MAC Pro stall this afternoon!!


----------



## amber_j (Jan 25, 2009)

Darn! I had to work after I got back from Belfast today. Wish I'd been able to get a Pro Card. Oh well, I'm glad some of you Specktra ladies managed to get yours!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 25, 2009)

I will have to go next year for one.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 26, 2009)

Heya ladies, I went on the Sunday (didn't recongize anybody off Specktra there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I did get some pics at the show!





The student competition.





Bodypainting at the MUFE stand.





Airbrushing at The Edge's stand.





MAC Pro models with airbrushed/ hand painted tattoos.


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow looks like it was a really good event. I'm also jealous about the Mac pro cards, never mind there's always next year!

What things did people buy/get free?


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 26, 2009)

It was a fight to get anywhere NEAR the MAC Pro stand. Seriously. I'd wanted to buy a few things but even I just saw the amount of people around it and walked away :/ They needed two stands to be honest.

I got the Ben Nye blush palette, Kryolan lip palette and powder, Ben Nye final seal spray and MUFE #92.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 26, 2009)

I went on Saturday and didnt see anyone from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I managed to get a few mac items and got a MUFE primer for 12.50 :O bargain!!


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_It was a fight to get anywhere NEAR the MAC Pro stand. Seriously. I'd wanted to buy a few things but even I just saw the amount of people around it and walked away :/ They needed two stands to be honest.

I got the Ben Nye blush palette, Kryolan lip palette and powder, Ben Nye final seal spray and MUFE #92._

 
Great haul. I sooooo want MUFE #92


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_It was a fight to get anywhere NEAR the MAC Pro stand. Seriously. I'd wanted to buy a few things but even I just saw the amount of people around it and walked away :/ They needed two stands to be honest.

I got the Ben Nye blush palette, Kryolan lip palette and powder, Ben Nye final seal spray and MUFE #92._

 
You think? We went and played at the counter about 4 times and only turned back once cos it was busy. Sure there were people always milling around but to be honest i actually thought it'd be busier!!

I went to that MAC lecture featuring the 2 models with the hand painted tattoos. I had trouble staying awake in it to be honest.

There were no freebies or goody bags which was kinda disappointing. The only 'freebie' my friend and I walked away with were disposable mascara wands (wow!).

I got a wicked magnetic palette which holds any brand of e/s pan (will easily hold at least 12) and has a long mirror inside. It's perfect for weekends away holidays or even when you're going to a friends house to get ready for a night out.

I also got a couple of brushes too.

I really wanted to get some Ben Nye stuff but was brrrrrrrrrrrroke so will just wait for the site which the company selling it (I can't remember their name) are launching in a couple od weeks. I signed up to receive a brochure so am looking fwd to that as I love the lumiere shadows.

I may go back next year..but if I don't I won't feel I've missed out as I expected there to be more stands and more brands available.


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 27, 2009)

i'm kicking myself so much for not going. when i originally went to book my tickets i didn't have enough money, and every pay day i was like 'i'll get a ticket', then christmas appeared and i just had no money. 

is it just me, or does anyone think it was placed at a really ridiculous time? at the END of the month in january, the month where no one has any money, let alone at the end!

i'm def gonna go next year. as soon as i find out about it i'm booking the saturday off work and going for sure!!

btw blushbaby i'm possibly going to NY in july for my 21st so i'm keeping your offer in mind in your signature! oh and whats this ben nye website?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i'm kicking myself so much for not going. when i originally went to book my tickets i didn't have enough money, and every pay day i was like 'i'll get a ticket', then christmas appeared and i just had no money. 

is it just me, or does anyone think it was placed at a really ridiculous time? at the END of the month in january, the month where no one has any money, let alone at the end!

i'm def gonna go next year. as soon as i find out about it i'm booking the saturday off work and going for sure!!

btw blushbaby i'm possibly going to NY in july for my 21st so i'm keeping your offer in mind in your signature! oh and whats this ben nye website?_

 
Yeah having it at the end of January was ridiculous. I thought it'd be packed with people and it wasn't! 

Both rooms are avail for July at the mo, so just send me a PM when you're ready hon.

The stall that was selling Ben Nye are launching a website soon so you can buy the stuff online. The guy who was talking to us said that everybody who signed up would receive a phone call and a brochure (if they ticked the box) to take any orders.

As soon as I hear from them I'll post the website addy up for everybody.


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Blush baby

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I got a wicked magnetic palette which holds any brand of e/s pan (will easily hold at least 12) and has a long mirror inside. It's perfect for weekends away holidays or even when you're going to a friends house to get ready for a night out._

 
Any idea of the company that make the palette it sounds great for travel etc! Definatly worth a lookie.


 Quote:

  I really wanted to get some Ben Nye stuff but was brrrrrrrrrrrroke so will just wait for the site which the company selling it (I can't remember their name) are launching in a couple od weeks. I signed up to receive a brochure so am looking fwd to that as I love the lumiere shadows.  
 
Ohh when you hear anything could you please post the company details on Specktra. I really want a Grande Lumière Palette but cant see me shipping one over from the USA somehow. TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wish I'd got the chance to go the IMATS, I was broke as hell anyway. I might find myself there next year


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 28, 2009)

I feel ever so slightly ashamed that I didn't hear of this event in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got so excited when I went on the website then noticed the date and was like "noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  o!" *sniff*

Gutted.

Oh well, next year then. Annoying though, because a couple of weeks ago I was invited to the Vitality Show and it did make me think about makeup-specific events. I was gonna search around for them and if I had looked then I might have stumbled across this! 

Oh the woe. And the missing out on a PRO card. Well I'll hopefully earn that once I've completed my course but hey...


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wonderdust* 

 
_Hi Blush baby



Any idea of the company that make the palette it sounds great for travel etc! Definatly worth a lookie.


Ohh when you hear anything could you please post the company details on Specktra. I really want a Grande Lumière Palette but cant see me shipping one over from the USA somehow. TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wish I'd got the chance to go the IMATS, I was broke as hell anyway. I might find myself there next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, got the palette from DLSH They do a really good sized travel bag with a palette included too which my friend bought. It fits full size brushes in it and has a detachable clear makeup bag too.

I'll def post that Ben Nye site when I get it. I want the Lumiere palette too!


----------



## aeni (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_Heya ladies, I went on the Sunday (didn't recongize anybody off Specktra there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I did get some pics at the show!





The student competition._

 
My man and makeup is on the far right there.

As for it being smaller than LA - totally.  I don't know why Michael has it placed at the end, but you can always write to him to complain about it (I'm personally fine with it).  The good thing about smaller is that you can comparison shop faster and you can see pretty much all the classes and shows.  In LA you might have 3 classes you want to go to, but they're all at the same time.  Also I didn't make it around to all the booths in LA b/c it was packed and crowded.

PS - next time go on Sunday when it's less busy and stay till the end.  Ask a vendor if they have something they don't want to take home b/c I ended up with a lot of stuff from Smooth-on in my luggage.

Here's the video from the competition: 
YouTube - IMATS LONDON 2009 Character FX Competition awards show


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_Oh well, next year then. Annoying though, because a couple of weeks ago I was invited to the Vitality Show and it did make me think about makeup-specific events. I was gonna search around for them and if I had looked then I might have stumbled across this!_

 
The Vitality show is fun. I've been for the past 2 yrs and have come home with more freebies than I could carry! Free yoghurt anyone?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_PS - next time go on Sunday when it's less busy and stay till the end. Ask a vendor if they have something they don't want to take home b/c I ended up with a lot of stuff from Smooth-on in my luggage._

 
We did go on Sunday. I said to my friend that they'd probably give some stuff away or really cheaply at the end but we got there at 12pm and by by 4pm really couldn't last another minute so we left. We could have left at 3pm to be honest but just dragged out another hour! 

If I go next year I'll go on the Sunday again and get there for the last couple of hours so I can get some price slashed bargains.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 31, 2009)

I found the company selling Ben Nye there after looking through the IMATS program and doing some googling. The site isn't live yet but you can still call them and and place orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Treasure House


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 31, 2009)

Aeni, nice job. Your guy was actually my favourite mutant haha.

Blushbaby, yup, it was heaving. It was quiet at first, but I was walking around with friends seeing what was on. When I went later I couldn't even get close to the stand. I was asked if I needed any help by one of the assistants walking around though, but I like to have a look before I buy anything.


----------



## nongoma (Mar 17, 2009)

hi ladies, 

I know this won't be directly linked to the London IMATS but a few of you mentioned getting the Ben Nye Grande Lumiere palette.

You can buy it in the UK from these guys:-

Ben Nye Make-Up and special effects = £58.67 + £2.95 shipping
Facepaint UK - Professional Facepainting - Everything to do with face paint! - Shop, find painters, classes, info - Home = £58.00 + £6 shipping (I don't know why it's so high. Worth emailing them to make sure. I'm not sure it's right)

As far as I know those are the only two places that sell the Grand lumiere palette. Before Christmas it was alot cheaper. I bought mine for about £48 including shipping. But times dun changed!!!

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 28, 2009)

Bloody hell £60?!! Forget it!


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

do they have an imats every year, how much does it cost for tickets?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 24, 2011)

pinkiecharm said:


> do they have an imats every year, how much does it cost for tickets?



 	As far as I know they hold IMATs jan every year in London. The tickets this year started at about £15 (Its cheaper for mua or students) and than they raised the prices to about £20.


----------

